# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Remember NES Duck Hunt? Company makes real gun clone

## Intoxiklown

I am not a Glock fan. At all. I don't want to give an exact number, but I own a fairly good number of pistols, CZs, S&W, Colt, Rossi, Beretta, North American Arms, Browning, Tisas, Kimber, ect. But not one single Glock. 

I may have to buy one now though. 

https://www.yahoo.com/tech/someone-t...210015223.html

----------


## tommyrp12



----------

